# MadWifi-ng, Kernel 2.6.25-r4, and Master Mode

## Simba7

Well, I'm trying to get master mode working on my freshly compiled router. Managed mode works fine, but when I add the commands to /etc/conf.d/net to activate master mode on startup and reboot, it locks up HARD around 5-10 seconds after initializing the wireless card.

It also seems to be quite picky about channel changes. Has anyone else experienced this? I don't want ath5k because I *NEED* to use the card as an Access Point.

----------

## Simba7

Ok.. I actually got an output when compiling madwifi-ng-0.9.4:

```
>>> Emerging (65 of 108) net-wireless/madwifi-ng-0.9.4 to /

 * madwifi-0.9.4.tar.bz2 RMD160 SHA1 SHA256 size ;-) ...                                                                                                    [ ok ]

 * checking ebuild checksums ;-) ...                                                                                                                        [ ok ]

 * checking auxfile checksums ;-) ...                                                                                                                       [ ok ]

 * checking miscfile checksums ;-) ...                                                                                                                      [ ok ]

 * checking madwifi-0.9.4.tar.bz2 ;-) ...                                                                                                                   [ ok ]

 * Determining the location of the kernel source code

 * Found kernel source directory:

 *     /usr/src/linux

 * Found kernel object directory:

 *     /lib/modules/2.6.25-reiser4-r4/build

 * Found sources for kernel version:

 *     2.6.25-reiser4-r4

 * Checking for suitable kernel configuration options...                                                                                                    [ ok ]

>>> Unpacking source...

>>> Unpacking madwifi-0.9.4.tar.bz2 to /var/tmp/portage/net-wireless/madwifi-ng-0.9.4/work

 * Applying madwifi-ng-0.9.3-uudecode-gcda-fix.patch ...                                                                                                    [ ok ]

 * Converting madwifi-0.9.4/ath/Makefile to use M= instead of SUBDIRS= ...                                                                                  [ ok ]

 * Converting madwifi-0.9.4/ath_hal/Makefile to use M= instead of SUBDIRS= ...                                                                              [ ok ]

 * Converting madwifi-0.9.4/net80211/Makefile to use M= instead of SUBDIRS= ...                                                                             [ ok ]

 * Converting madwifi-0.9.4/ath_rate/Makefile to use M= instead of SUBDIRS= ...                                                                             [ ok ]

 * Converting madwifi-0.9.4/ath_rate/amrr/Makefile to use M= instead of SUBDIRS= ...                                                                        [ ok ]

 * Converting madwifi-0.9.4/ath_rate/minstrel/Makefile to use M= instead of SUBDIRS= ...                                                                    [ ok ]

 * Converting madwifi-0.9.4/ath_rate/onoe/Makefile to use M= instead of SUBDIRS= ...                                                                        [ ok ]

 * Converting madwifi-0.9.4/ath_rate/sample/Makefile to use M= instead of SUBDIRS= ...                                                                      [ ok ]

>>> Source unpacked.

>>> Compiling source in /var/tmp/portage/net-wireless/madwifi-ng-0.9.4/work/madwifi-0.9.4 ...

 * Preparing ath_hal module

make -C /lib/modules/2.6.25-reiser4-r4/build M=/var/tmp/portage/net-wireless/madwifi-ng-0.9.4/work/madwifi-0.9.4/ath_hal modules

make[1]: Entering directory `/usr/src/linux-2.6.25-reiser4-r4'

  CC [M]  /var/tmp/portage/net-wireless/madwifi-ng-0.9.4/work/madwifi-0.9.4/ath_hal/ah_os.o

  HOSTCC  /var/tmp/portage/net-wireless/madwifi-ng-0.9.4/work/madwifi-0.9.4/ath_hal/uudecode.o

  HOSTLD  /var/tmp/portage/net-wireless/madwifi-ng-0.9.4/work/madwifi-0.9.4/ath_hal/uudecode

  UUDECODE /var/tmp/portage/net-wireless/madwifi-ng-0.9.4/work/madwifi-0.9.4/ath_hal/i386-elf.hal.o

  LD [M]  /var/tmp/portage/net-wireless/madwifi-ng-0.9.4/work/madwifi-0.9.4/ath_hal/ath_hal.o

  Building modules, stage 2.

  MODPOST 1 modules

  CC      /var/tmp/portage/net-wireless/madwifi-ng-0.9.4/work/madwifi-0.9.4/ath_hal/ath_hal.mod.o

  LD [M]  /var/tmp/portage/net-wireless/madwifi-ng-0.9.4/work/madwifi-0.9.4/ath_hal/ath_hal.ko

make[1]: Leaving directory `/usr/src/linux-2.6.25-reiser4-r4'

 * Preparing wlan module

make -C /lib/modules/2.6.25-reiser4-r4/build M=/var/tmp/portage/net-wireless/madwifi-ng-0.9.4/work/madwifi-0.9.4/net80211 modules

make[1]: Entering directory `/usr/src/linux-2.6.25-reiser4-r4'

  CC [M]  /var/tmp/portage/net-wireless/madwifi-ng-0.9.4/work/madwifi-0.9.4/net80211/if_media.o

  CC [M]  /var/tmp/portage/net-wireless/madwifi-ng-0.9.4/work/madwifi-0.9.4/net80211/ieee80211.o

  CC [M]  /var/tmp/portage/net-wireless/madwifi-ng-0.9.4/work/madwifi-0.9.4/net80211/ieee80211_beacon.o

  CC [M]  /var/tmp/portage/net-wireless/madwifi-ng-0.9.4/work/madwifi-0.9.4/net80211/ieee80211_crypto.o

  CC [M]  /var/tmp/portage/net-wireless/madwifi-ng-0.9.4/work/madwifi-0.9.4/net80211/ieee80211_crypto_none.o

  CC [M]  /var/tmp/portage/net-wireless/madwifi-ng-0.9.4/work/madwifi-0.9.4/net80211/ieee80211_input.o

  CC [M]  /var/tmp/portage/net-wireless/madwifi-ng-0.9.4/work/madwifi-0.9.4/net80211/ieee80211_node.o

  CC [M]  /var/tmp/portage/net-wireless/madwifi-ng-0.9.4/work/madwifi-0.9.4/net80211/ieee80211_output.o

  CC [M]  /var/tmp/portage/net-wireless/madwifi-ng-0.9.4/work/madwifi-0.9.4/net80211/ieee80211_power.o

  CC [M]  /var/tmp/portage/net-wireless/madwifi-ng-0.9.4/work/madwifi-0.9.4/net80211/ieee80211_proto.o

  CC [M]  /var/tmp/portage/net-wireless/madwifi-ng-0.9.4/work/madwifi-0.9.4/net80211/ieee80211_scan.o

  CC [M]  /var/tmp/portage/net-wireless/madwifi-ng-0.9.4/work/madwifi-0.9.4/net80211/ieee80211_wireless.o

  CC [M]  /var/tmp/portage/net-wireless/madwifi-ng-0.9.4/work/madwifi-0.9.4/net80211/ieee80211_linux.o

  CC [M]  /var/tmp/portage/net-wireless/madwifi-ng-0.9.4/work/madwifi-0.9.4/net80211/ieee80211_monitor.o

  CC [M]  /var/tmp/portage/net-wireless/madwifi-ng-0.9.4/work/madwifi-0.9.4/net80211/ieee80211_rate.o

  CC [M]  /var/tmp/portage/net-wireless/madwifi-ng-0.9.4/work/madwifi-0.9.4/net80211/ieee80211_acl.o

  CC [M]  /var/tmp/portage/net-wireless/madwifi-ng-0.9.4/work/madwifi-0.9.4/net80211/ieee80211_crypto_ccmp.o

  CC [M]  /var/tmp/portage/net-wireless/madwifi-ng-0.9.4/work/madwifi-0.9.4/net80211/ieee80211_scan_ap.o

  CC [M]  /var/tmp/portage/net-wireless/madwifi-ng-0.9.4/work/madwifi-0.9.4/net80211/ieee80211_scan_sta.o

  CC [M]  /var/tmp/portage/net-wireless/madwifi-ng-0.9.4/work/madwifi-0.9.4/net80211/ieee80211_crypto_tkip.o

  CC [M]  /var/tmp/portage/net-wireless/madwifi-ng-0.9.4/work/madwifi-0.9.4/net80211/ieee80211_crypto_wep.o

  CC [M]  /var/tmp/portage/net-wireless/madwifi-ng-0.9.4/work/madwifi-0.9.4/net80211/ieee80211_xauth.o

  LD [M]  /var/tmp/portage/net-wireless/madwifi-ng-0.9.4/work/madwifi-0.9.4/net80211/wlan.o

  LD [M]  /var/tmp/portage/net-wireless/madwifi-ng-0.9.4/work/madwifi-0.9.4/net80211/wlan_wep.o

  LD [M]  /var/tmp/portage/net-wireless/madwifi-ng-0.9.4/work/madwifi-0.9.4/net80211/wlan_tkip.o

  LD [M]  /var/tmp/portage/net-wireless/madwifi-ng-0.9.4/work/madwifi-0.9.4/net80211/wlan_ccmp.o

  LD [M]  /var/tmp/portage/net-wireless/madwifi-ng-0.9.4/work/madwifi-0.9.4/net80211/wlan_acl.o

  LD [M]  /var/tmp/portage/net-wireless/madwifi-ng-0.9.4/work/madwifi-0.9.4/net80211/wlan_xauth.o

  LD [M]  /var/tmp/portage/net-wireless/madwifi-ng-0.9.4/work/madwifi-0.9.4/net80211/wlan_scan_sta.o

  LD [M]  /var/tmp/portage/net-wireless/madwifi-ng-0.9.4/work/madwifi-0.9.4/net80211/wlan_scan_ap.o

  Building modules, stage 2.

  MODPOST 8 modules

  CC      /var/tmp/portage/net-wireless/madwifi-ng-0.9.4/work/madwifi-0.9.4/net80211/wlan.mod.o

  CC      /var/tmp/portage/net-wireless/madwifi-ng-0.9.4/work/madwifi-0.9.4/net80211/wlan_acl.mod.o

  CC      /var/tmp/portage/net-wireless/madwifi-ng-0.9.4/work/madwifi-0.9.4/net80211/wlan_ccmp.mod.o

  CC      /var/tmp/portage/net-wireless/madwifi-ng-0.9.4/work/madwifi-0.9.4/net80211/wlan_scan_ap.mod.o

  CC      /var/tmp/portage/net-wireless/madwifi-ng-0.9.4/work/madwifi-0.9.4/net80211/wlan_tkip.mod.o

  CC      /var/tmp/portage/net-wireless/madwifi-ng-0.9.4/work/madwifi-0.9.4/net80211/wlan_scan_sta.mod.o

  CC      /var/tmp/portage/net-wireless/madwifi-ng-0.9.4/work/madwifi-0.9.4/net80211/wlan_wep.mod.o

  CC      /var/tmp/portage/net-wireless/madwifi-ng-0.9.4/work/madwifi-0.9.4/net80211/wlan_xauth.mod.o

  LD [M]  /var/tmp/portage/net-wireless/madwifi-ng-0.9.4/work/madwifi-0.9.4/net80211/wlan.ko

  LD [M]  /var/tmp/portage/net-wireless/madwifi-ng-0.9.4/work/madwifi-0.9.4/net80211/wlan_acl.ko

  LD [M]  /var/tmp/portage/net-wireless/madwifi-ng-0.9.4/work/madwifi-0.9.4/net80211/wlan_ccmp.ko

  LD [M]  /var/tmp/portage/net-wireless/madwifi-ng-0.9.4/work/madwifi-0.9.4/net80211/wlan_scan_ap.ko

  LD [M]  /var/tmp/portage/net-wireless/madwifi-ng-0.9.4/work/madwifi-0.9.4/net80211/wlan_scan_sta.ko

  LD [M]  /var/tmp/portage/net-wireless/madwifi-ng-0.9.4/work/madwifi-0.9.4/net80211/wlan_tkip.ko

  LD [M]  /var/tmp/portage/net-wireless/madwifi-ng-0.9.4/work/madwifi-0.9.4/net80211/wlan_wep.ko

  LD [M]  /var/tmp/portage/net-wireless/madwifi-ng-0.9.4/work/madwifi-0.9.4/net80211/wlan_xauth.ko

make[1]: Leaving directory `/usr/src/linux-2.6.25-reiser4-r4'

 * Preparing ath_rate_amrr module

make -C /lib/modules/2.6.25-reiser4-r4/build M=/var/tmp/portage/net-wireless/madwifi-ng-0.9.4/work/madwifi-0.9.4/ath_rate/amrr modules

make[1]: Entering directory `/usr/src/linux-2.6.25-reiser4-r4'

  CC [M]  /var/tmp/portage/net-wireless/madwifi-ng-0.9.4/work/madwifi-0.9.4/ath_rate/amrr/amrr.o

  LD [M]  /var/tmp/portage/net-wireless/madwifi-ng-0.9.4/work/madwifi-0.9.4/ath_rate/amrr/ath_rate_amrr.o

  Building modules, stage 2.

  MODPOST 1 modules

WARNING: "ieee80211_rate_register" [/var/tmp/portage/net-wireless/madwifi-ng-0.9.4/work/madwifi-0.9.4/ath_rate/amrr/ath_rate_amrr.ko] undefined!

WARNING: "ieee80211_rate_unregister" [/var/tmp/portage/net-wireless/madwifi-ng-0.9.4/work/madwifi-0.9.4/ath_rate/amrr/ath_rate_amrr.ko] undefined!

WARNING: "ieee80211_iterate_nodes" [/var/tmp/portage/net-wireless/madwifi-ng-0.9.4/work/madwifi-0.9.4/ath_rate/amrr/ath_rate_amrr.ko] undefined!

WARNING: "ether_sprintf" [/var/tmp/portage/net-wireless/madwifi-ng-0.9.4/work/madwifi-0.9.4/ath_rate/amrr/ath_rate_amrr.ko] undefined!

  CC      /var/tmp/portage/net-wireless/madwifi-ng-0.9.4/work/madwifi-0.9.4/ath_rate/amrr/ath_rate_amrr.mod.o

  LD [M]  /var/tmp/portage/net-wireless/madwifi-ng-0.9.4/work/madwifi-0.9.4/ath_rate/amrr/ath_rate_amrr.ko

make[1]: Leaving directory `/usr/src/linux-2.6.25-reiser4-r4'

 * Preparing ath_rate_onoe module

make -C /lib/modules/2.6.25-reiser4-r4/build M=/var/tmp/portage/net-wireless/madwifi-ng-0.9.4/work/madwifi-0.9.4/ath_rate/onoe modules

make[1]: Entering directory `/usr/src/linux-2.6.25-reiser4-r4'

  CC [M]  /var/tmp/portage/net-wireless/madwifi-ng-0.9.4/work/madwifi-0.9.4/ath_rate/onoe/onoe.o

  LD [M]  /var/tmp/portage/net-wireless/madwifi-ng-0.9.4/work/madwifi-0.9.4/ath_rate/onoe/ath_rate_onoe.o

  Building modules, stage 2.

  MODPOST 1 modules

WARNING: "ieee80211_rate_register" [/var/tmp/portage/net-wireless/madwifi-ng-0.9.4/work/madwifi-0.9.4/ath_rate/onoe/ath_rate_onoe.ko] undefined!

WARNING: "ieee80211_rate_unregister" [/var/tmp/portage/net-wireless/madwifi-ng-0.9.4/work/madwifi-0.9.4/ath_rate/onoe/ath_rate_onoe.ko] undefined!

WARNING: "ieee80211_iterate_nodes" [/var/tmp/portage/net-wireless/madwifi-ng-0.9.4/work/madwifi-0.9.4/ath_rate/onoe/ath_rate_onoe.ko] undefined!

WARNING: "ether_sprintf" [/var/tmp/portage/net-wireless/madwifi-ng-0.9.4/work/madwifi-0.9.4/ath_rate/onoe/ath_rate_onoe.ko] undefined!

  CC      /var/tmp/portage/net-wireless/madwifi-ng-0.9.4/work/madwifi-0.9.4/ath_rate/onoe/ath_rate_onoe.mod.o

  LD [M]  /var/tmp/portage/net-wireless/madwifi-ng-0.9.4/work/madwifi-0.9.4/ath_rate/onoe/ath_rate_onoe.ko

make[1]: Leaving directory `/usr/src/linux-2.6.25-reiser4-r4'

 * Preparing ath_rate_sample module

make -C /lib/modules/2.6.25-reiser4-r4/build M=/var/tmp/portage/net-wireless/madwifi-ng-0.9.4/work/madwifi-0.9.4/ath_rate/sample modules

make[1]: Entering directory `/usr/src/linux-2.6.25-reiser4-r4'

  CC [M]  /var/tmp/portage/net-wireless/madwifi-ng-0.9.4/work/madwifi-0.9.4/ath_rate/sample/sample.o

  LD [M]  /var/tmp/portage/net-wireless/madwifi-ng-0.9.4/work/madwifi-0.9.4/ath_rate/sample/ath_rate_sample.o

  Building modules, stage 2.

  MODPOST 1 modules

WARNING: "ieee80211_proc_vcreate" [/var/tmp/portage/net-wireless/madwifi-ng-0.9.4/work/madwifi-0.9.4/ath_rate/sample/ath_rate_sample.ko] undefined!

WARNING: "ieee80211_rate_register" [/var/tmp/portage/net-wireless/madwifi-ng-0.9.4/work/madwifi-0.9.4/ath_rate/sample/ath_rate_sample.ko] undefined!

WARNING: "ieee80211_rate_unregister" [/var/tmp/portage/net-wireless/madwifi-ng-0.9.4/work/madwifi-0.9.4/ath_rate/sample/ath_rate_sample.ko] undefined!

WARNING: "ieee80211_iterate_nodes" [/var/tmp/portage/net-wireless/madwifi-ng-0.9.4/work/madwifi-0.9.4/ath_rate/sample/ath_rate_sample.ko] undefined!

WARNING: "ath_hal_computetxtime" [/var/tmp/portage/net-wireless/madwifi-ng-0.9.4/work/madwifi-0.9.4/ath_rate/sample/ath_rate_sample.ko] undefined!

WARNING: "ether_sprintf" [/var/tmp/portage/net-wireless/madwifi-ng-0.9.4/work/madwifi-0.9.4/ath_rate/sample/ath_rate_sample.ko] undefined!

  CC      /var/tmp/portage/net-wireless/madwifi-ng-0.9.4/work/madwifi-0.9.4/ath_rate/sample/ath_rate_sample.mod.o

  LD [M]  /var/tmp/portage/net-wireless/madwifi-ng-0.9.4/work/madwifi-0.9.4/ath_rate/sample/ath_rate_sample.ko

make[1]: Leaving directory `/usr/src/linux-2.6.25-reiser4-r4'

 * Preparing ath_rate_minstrel module

make -C /lib/modules/2.6.25-reiser4-r4/build M=/var/tmp/portage/net-wireless/madwifi-ng-0.9.4/work/madwifi-0.9.4/ath_rate/minstrel modules

make[1]: Entering directory `/usr/src/linux-2.6.25-reiser4-r4'

  CC [M]  /var/tmp/portage/net-wireless/madwifi-ng-0.9.4/work/madwifi-0.9.4/ath_rate/minstrel/minstrel.o

  LD [M]  /var/tmp/portage/net-wireless/madwifi-ng-0.9.4/work/madwifi-0.9.4/ath_rate/minstrel/ath_rate_minstrel.o

  Building modules, stage 2.

  MODPOST 1 modules

WARNING: "ieee80211_proc_vcreate" [/var/tmp/portage/net-wireless/madwifi-ng-0.9.4/work/madwifi-0.9.4/ath_rate/minstrel/ath_rate_minstrel.ko] undefined!

WARNING: "ieee80211_rate_register" [/var/tmp/portage/net-wireless/madwifi-ng-0.9.4/work/madwifi-0.9.4/ath_rate/minstrel/ath_rate_minstrel.ko] undefined!

WARNING: "ieee80211_rate_unregister" [/var/tmp/portage/net-wireless/madwifi-ng-0.9.4/work/madwifi-0.9.4/ath_rate/minstrel/ath_rate_minstrel.ko] undefined!

WARNING: "ieee80211_iterate_nodes" [/var/tmp/portage/net-wireless/madwifi-ng-0.9.4/work/madwifi-0.9.4/ath_rate/minstrel/ath_rate_minstrel.ko] undefined!

WARNING: "ath_hal_computetxtime" [/var/tmp/portage/net-wireless/madwifi-ng-0.9.4/work/madwifi-0.9.4/ath_rate/minstrel/ath_rate_minstrel.ko] undefined!

WARNING: "ether_sprintf" [/var/tmp/portage/net-wireless/madwifi-ng-0.9.4/work/madwifi-0.9.4/ath_rate/minstrel/ath_rate_minstrel.ko] undefined!

  CC      /var/tmp/portage/net-wireless/madwifi-ng-0.9.4/work/madwifi-0.9.4/ath_rate/minstrel/ath_rate_minstrel.mod.o

  LD [M]  /var/tmp/portage/net-wireless/madwifi-ng-0.9.4/work/madwifi-0.9.4/ath_rate/minstrel/ath_rate_minstrel.ko

make[1]: Leaving directory `/usr/src/linux-2.6.25-reiser4-r4'

 * Preparing ath_pci module

make -C /lib/modules/2.6.25-reiser4-r4/build M=/var/tmp/portage/net-wireless/madwifi-ng-0.9.4/work/madwifi-0.9.4/ath modules

make[1]: Entering directory `/usr/src/linux-2.6.25-reiser4-r4'

  CC [M]  /var/tmp/portage/net-wireless/madwifi-ng-0.9.4/work/madwifi-0.9.4/ath/if_ath.o

  CC [M]  /var/tmp/portage/net-wireless/madwifi-ng-0.9.4/work/madwifi-0.9.4/ath/if_ath_pci.o

  LD [M]  /var/tmp/portage/net-wireless/madwifi-ng-0.9.4/work/madwifi-0.9.4/ath/ath_pci.o

  Building modules, stage 2.

  MODPOST 1 modules

WARNING: "ath_hal_getwirelessmodes" [/var/tmp/portage/net-wireless/madwifi-ng-0.9.4/work/madwifi-0.9.4/ath/ath_pci.ko] undefined!

WARNING: "ieee80211_find_txnode" [/var/tmp/portage/net-wireless/madwifi-ng-0.9.4/work/madwifi-0.9.4/ath/ath_pci.ko] undefined!

WARNING: "ieee80211_getrssi" [/var/tmp/portage/net-wireless/madwifi-ng-0.9.4/work/madwifi-0.9.4/ath/ath_pci.ko] undefined!

WARNING: "ieee80211_chan2mode" [/var/tmp/portage/net-wireless/madwifi-ng-0.9.4/work/madwifi-0.9.4/ath/ath_pci.ko] undefined!

WARNING: "ieee80211_crypto_encap" [/var/tmp/portage/net-wireless/madwifi-ng-0.9.4/work/madwifi-0.9.4/ath/ath_pci.ko] undefined!

WARNING: "ieee80211_dturbo_switch" [/var/tmp/portage/net-wireless/madwifi-ng-0.9.4/work/madwifi-0.9.4/ath/ath_pci.ko] undefined!

WARNING: "ath_hal_init_channels" [/var/tmp/portage/net-wireless/madwifi-ng-0.9.4/work/madwifi-0.9.4/ath/ath_pci.ko] undefined!

WARNING: "ieee80211_state_name" [/var/tmp/portage/net-wireless/madwifi-ng-0.9.4/work/madwifi-0.9.4/ath/ath_pci.ko] undefined!

WARNING: "ieee80211_chan2ieee" [/var/tmp/portage/net-wireless/madwifi-ng-0.9.4/work/madwifi-0.9.4/ath/ath_pci.ko] undefined!

WARNING: "ieee80211_mark_dfs" [/var/tmp/portage/net-wireless/madwifi-ng-0.9.4/work/madwifi-0.9.4/ath/ath_pci.ko] undefined!

WARNING: "ieee80211_announce" [/var/tmp/portage/net-wireless/madwifi-ng-0.9.4/work/madwifi-0.9.4/ath/ath_pci.ko] undefined!

WARNING: "ieee80211_vap_detach" [/var/tmp/portage/net-wireless/madwifi-ng-0.9.4/work/madwifi-0.9.4/ath/ath_pci.ko] undefined!

WARNING: "ieee80211_start_running" [/var/tmp/portage/net-wireless/madwifi-ng-0.9.4/work/madwifi-0.9.4/ath/ath_pci.ko] undefined!

WARNING: "ieee80211_media_status" [/var/tmp/portage/net-wireless/madwifi-ng-0.9.4/work/madwifi-0.9.4/ath/ath_pci.ko] undefined!

WARNING: "ieee80211_input_all" [/var/tmp/portage/net-wireless/madwifi-ng-0.9.4/work/madwifi-0.9.4/ath/ath_pci.ko] undefined!

WARNING: "ieee80211_wme_acnames" [/var/tmp/portage/net-wireless/madwifi-ng-0.9.4/work/madwifi-0.9.4/ath/ath_pci.ko] undefined!

WARNING: "ieee80211_create_vap" [/var/tmp/portage/net-wireless/madwifi-ng-0.9.4/work/madwifi-0.9.4/ath/ath_pci.ko] undefined!

WARNING: "ieee80211_send_qosnulldata" [/var/tmp/portage/net-wireless/madwifi-ng-0.9.4/work/madwifi-0.9.4/ath/ath_pci.ko] undefined!

WARNING: "ieee80211_rate_detach" [/var/tmp/portage/net-wireless/madwifi-ng-0.9.4/work/madwifi-0.9.4/ath/ath_pci.ko] undefined!

WARNING: "ieee80211_rate_attach" [/var/tmp/portage/net-wireless/madwifi-ng-0.9.4/work/madwifi-0.9.4/ath/ath_pci.ko] undefined!

WARNING: "ath_hal_probe" [/var/tmp/portage/net-wireless/madwifi-ng-0.9.4/work/madwifi-0.9.4/ath/ath_pci.ko] undefined!

WARNING: "ieee80211_ibss_merge" [/var/tmp/portage/net-wireless/madwifi-ng-0.9.4/work/madwifi-0.9.4/ath/ath_pci.ko] undefined!

WARNING: "ieee80211_vap_attach" [/var/tmp/portage/net-wireless/madwifi-ng-0.9.4/work/madwifi-0.9.4/ath/ath_pci.ko] undefined!

WARNING: "ieee80211_iterate_nodes" [/var/tmp/portage/net-wireless/madwifi-ng-0.9.4/work/madwifi-0.9.4/ath/ath_pci.ko] undefined!

WARNING: "ieee80211_getcfframe" [/var/tmp/portage/net-wireless/madwifi-ng-0.9.4/work/madwifi-0.9.4/ath/ath_pci.ko] undefined!

WARNING: "ieee80211_beacon_alloc" [/var/tmp/portage/net-wireless/madwifi-ng-0.9.4/work/madwifi-0.9.4/ath/ath_pci.ko] undefined!

WARNING: "ieee80211_beacon_miss" [/var/tmp/portage/net-wireless/madwifi-ng-0.9.4/work/madwifi-0.9.4/ath/ath_pci.ko] undefined!

WARNING: "ieee80211_media_change" [/var/tmp/portage/net-wireless/madwifi-ng-0.9.4/work/madwifi-0.9.4/ath/ath_pci.ko] undefined!

WARNING: "ieee80211_crypto_delkey" [/var/tmp/portage/net-wireless/madwifi-ng-0.9.4/work/madwifi-0.9.4/ath/ath_pci.ko] undefined!

WARNING: "ieee80211_note" [/var/tmp/portage/net-wireless/madwifi-ng-0.9.4/work/madwifi-0.9.4/ath/ath_pci.ko] undefined!

WARNING: "ieee80211_cipher_none" [/var/tmp/portage/net-wireless/madwifi-ng-0.9.4/work/madwifi-0.9.4/ath/ath_pci.ko] undefined!

WARNING: "ath_hal_detach" [/var/tmp/portage/net-wireless/madwifi-ng-0.9.4/work/madwifi-0.9.4/ath/ath_pci.ko] undefined!

WARNING: "ieee80211_stop_running" [/var/tmp/portage/net-wireless/madwifi-ng-0.9.4/work/madwifi-0.9.4/ath/ath_pci.ko] undefined!

WARNING: "ath_hal_mhz2ieee" [/var/tmp/portage/net-wireless/madwifi-ng-0.9.4/work/madwifi-0.9.4/ath/ath_pci.ko] undefined!

WARNING: "ieee80211_dfs_test_return" [/var/tmp/portage/net-wireless/madwifi-ng-0.9.4/work/madwifi-0.9.4/ath/ath_pci.ko] undefined!

WARNING: "ieee80211_ioctl_create_vap" [/var/tmp/portage/net-wireless/madwifi-ng-0.9.4/work/madwifi-0.9.4/ath/ath_pci.ko] undefined!

WARNING: "ieee80211_dump_pkt" [/var/tmp/portage/net-wireless/madwifi-ng-0.9.4/work/madwifi-0.9.4/ath/ath_pci.ko] undefined!

WARNING: "ieee80211_crypto_setkey" [/var/tmp/portage/net-wireless/madwifi-ng-0.9.4/work/madwifi-0.9.4/ath/ath_pci.ko] undefined!

WARNING: "ieee80211_crypto_newkey" [/var/tmp/portage/net-wireless/madwifi-ng-0.9.4/work/madwifi-0.9.4/ath/ath_pci.ko] undefined!

WARNING: "ath_hal_computetxtime" [/var/tmp/portage/net-wireless/madwifi-ng-0.9.4/work/madwifi-0.9.4/ath/ath_pci.ko] undefined!

WARNING: "ieee80211_input_monitor" [/var/tmp/portage/net-wireless/madwifi-ng-0.9.4/work/madwifi-0.9.4/ath/ath_pci.ko] undefined!

WARNING: "ieee80211_free_node" [/var/tmp/portage/net-wireless/madwifi-ng-0.9.4/work/madwifi-0.9.4/ath/ath_pci.ko] undefined!

WARNING: "ieee80211_ifdetach" [/var/tmp/portage/net-wireless/madwifi-ng-0.9.4/work/madwifi-0.9.4/ath/ath_pci.ko] undefined!

WARNING: "ieee80211_vap_setup" [/var/tmp/portage/net-wireless/madwifi-ng-0.9.4/work/madwifi-0.9.4/ath/ath_pci.ko] undefined!

WARNING: "ether_sprintf" [/var/tmp/portage/net-wireless/madwifi-ng-0.9.4/work/madwifi-0.9.4/ath/ath_pci.ko] undefined!

WARNING: "ieee80211_find_rxnode" [/var/tmp/portage/net-wireless/madwifi-ng-0.9.4/work/madwifi-0.9.4/ath/ath_pci.ko] undefined!

WARNING: "ieee80211_find_channel" [/var/tmp/portage/net-wireless/madwifi-ng-0.9.4/work/madwifi-0.9.4/ath/ath_pci.ko] undefined!

WARNING: "ath_hal_process_noisefloor" [/var/tmp/portage/net-wireless/madwifi-ng-0.9.4/work/madwifi-0.9.4/ath/ath_pci.ko] undefined!

WARNING: "ieee80211_beacon_update" [/var/tmp/portage/net-wireless/madwifi-ng-0.9.4/work/madwifi-0.9.4/ath/ath_pci.ko] undefined!

WARNING: "_ath_hal_attach" [/var/tmp/portage/net-wireless/madwifi-ng-0.9.4/work/madwifi-0.9.4/ath/ath_pci.ko] undefined!

WARNING: "ieee80211_ifattach" [/var/tmp/portage/net-wireless/madwifi-ng-0.9.4/work/madwifi-0.9.4/ath/ath_pci.ko] undefined!

WARNING: "ieee80211_input" [/var/tmp/portage/net-wireless/madwifi-ng-0.9.4/work/madwifi-0.9.4/ath/ath_pci.ko] undefined!

WARNING: "ieee80211_encap" [/var/tmp/portage/net-wireless/madwifi-ng-0.9.4/work/madwifi-0.9.4/ath/ath_pci.ko] undefined!

  CC      /var/tmp/portage/net-wireless/madwifi-ng-0.9.4/work/madwifi-0.9.4/ath/ath_pci.mod.o

  LD [M]  /var/tmp/portage/net-wireless/madwifi-ng-0.9.4/work/madwifi-0.9.4/ath/ath_pci.ko

make[1]: Leaving directory `/usr/src/linux-2.6.25-reiser4-r4'

>>> Source compiled.

>>> Test phase [not enabled]: net-wireless/madwifi-ng-0.9.4

>>> Install madwifi-ng-0.9.4 into /var/tmp/portage/net-wireless/madwifi-ng-0.9.4/image/ category net-wireless

 * Installing ath_hal module

 * Installing wlan module

 * Installing wlan_acl module

 * Installing wlan_ccmp module

 * Installing wlan_tkip module

 * Installing wlan_wep module

 * Installing wlan_xauth module

 * Installing wlan_scan_sta module

 * Installing wlan_scan_ap module

 * Installing ath_rate_amrr module

 * Installing ath_rate_onoe module

 * Installing ath_rate_sample module

 * Installing ath_rate_minstrel module

 * Installing ath_pci module

 * Preparing file for modules.d ...                                                                                                                         [ ok ]

>>> Completed installing madwifi-ng-0.9.4 into /var/tmp/portage/net-wireless/madwifi-ng-0.9.4/image/

strip: i686-pc-linux-gnu-strip --strip-unneeded -R .comment

   lib/modules/2.6.25-reiser4-r4/net/ath_hal.ko

   lib/modules/2.6.25-reiser4-r4/net/ath_pci.ko

   lib/modules/2.6.25-reiser4-r4/net/ath_rate_amrr.ko

   lib/modules/2.6.25-reiser4-r4/net/ath_rate_minstrel.ko

   lib/modules/2.6.25-reiser4-r4/net/ath_rate_onoe.ko

   lib/modules/2.6.25-reiser4-r4/net/ath_rate_sample.ko

   lib/modules/2.6.25-reiser4-r4/net/wlan.ko

   lib/modules/2.6.25-reiser4-r4/net/wlan_acl.ko

   lib/modules/2.6.25-reiser4-r4/net/wlan_ccmp.ko

   lib/modules/2.6.25-reiser4-r4/net/wlan_scan_ap.ko

   lib/modules/2.6.25-reiser4-r4/net/wlan_scan_sta.ko

   lib/modules/2.6.25-reiser4-r4/net/wlan_tkip.ko

   lib/modules/2.6.25-reiser4-r4/net/wlan_wep.ko

   lib/modules/2.6.25-reiser4-r4/net/wlan_xauth.ko

* checking 19 files for package collisions

>>> Merging net-wireless/madwifi-ng-0.9.4 to /

--- /etc/

--- /etc/modprobe.d/

>>> /etc/modprobe.d/ath_pci

--- /lib/

--- /lib/modules/

--- /lib/modules/2.6.25-reiser4-r4/

>>> /lib/modules/2.6.25-reiser4-r4/net/

>>> /lib/modules/2.6.25-reiser4-r4/net/ath_hal.ko

>>> /lib/modules/2.6.25-reiser4-r4/net/ath_pci.ko

>>> /lib/modules/2.6.25-reiser4-r4/net/ath_rate_amrr.ko

>>> /lib/modules/2.6.25-reiser4-r4/net/ath_rate_minstrel.ko

>>> /lib/modules/2.6.25-reiser4-r4/net/ath_rate_onoe.ko

>>> /lib/modules/2.6.25-reiser4-r4/net/ath_rate_sample.ko

>>> /lib/modules/2.6.25-reiser4-r4/net/wlan.ko

>>> /lib/modules/2.6.25-reiser4-r4/net/wlan_acl.ko

>>> /lib/modules/2.6.25-reiser4-r4/net/wlan_ccmp.ko

>>> /lib/modules/2.6.25-reiser4-r4/net/wlan_scan_ap.ko

>>> /lib/modules/2.6.25-reiser4-r4/net/wlan_scan_sta.ko

>>> /lib/modules/2.6.25-reiser4-r4/net/wlan_tkip.ko

>>> /lib/modules/2.6.25-reiser4-r4/net/wlan_wep.ko

>>> /lib/modules/2.6.25-reiser4-r4/net/wlan_xauth.ko

--- /usr/

--- /usr/share/

--- /usr/share/doc/

>>> /usr/share/doc/madwifi-ng-0.9.4/

>>> /usr/share/doc/madwifi-ng-0.9.4/README.bz2

>>> /usr/share/doc/madwifi-ng-0.9.4/THANKS.bz2

>>> /usr/share/doc/madwifi-ng-0.9.4/WEP-HOWTO.txt.bz2

>>> /usr/share/doc/madwifi-ng-0.9.4/users-guide.pdf.bz2

 * Updating module dependencies for 2.6.25-reiser4-r4 ...                                                                                                   [ ok ]

 * Adding module to moduledb.

 *

 * Interfaces (athX) are now automatically created upon loading the ath_pci

 * module.

 *

 * The type of the created interface can be controlled through the 'autocreate'

 * module parameter.

 *

 * As of net-wireless/madwifi-ng-0.9.3 rate control module selection is done at

 * module load time via the 'ratectl' module parameter. USE flags amrr and onoe

 * no longer serve any purpose.

 * Please note: This release is based off of 0.9.3.3 and NOT trunk.

 * # No AR5007 support in this release; experimental support is available

        for i386 (32bit) in #1679

 * # No AR5008 support in this release; support is available in trunk

 * No, we will not apply the patch from 1679, if you must, please do so

        in an overlay on your system. That is upstreams ticket 1679, not Gentoo's.

>>> net-wireless/madwifi-ng-0.9.4 merged.

>>> Recording net-wireless/madwifi-ng in "world" favorites file...

```

It compiles fine, but seen a few weird areas.. Is this normal?

----------

## richard.scott

 *Simba7 wrote:*   

> Well, I'm trying to get master mode working on my freshly compiled router. Managed mode works fine, but when I add the commands to /etc/conf.d/net to activate master mode on startup and reboot, it locks up HARD around 5-10 seconds after initializing the wireless card.
> 
> It also seems to be quite picky about channel changes. Has anyone else experienced this? I don't want ath5k because I *NEED* to use the card as an Access Point.

 

I've been having the same problem with a 2.6.24 kernel. I had to resort to configuring AP Master mode by hand:

```
ifconfig ath0 up

iwconfig ath0 mode master

iwconfig ath0 essid R2D2

ifconfig ath0 10.0.0.1 netmask 255.255.255.0
```

As you can see, R2D2 is my SSID and 10.0.0.1 is the IP of my wireless interface.

I have a bug open for this:

https://bugs.gentoo.org/show_bug.cgi?id=224467

Also, I believe that as your using a 2.6.25 kernel you'll have no need for the net-wireless/madwifi-ng package as this is only for the kernel module i.e. ath_pci.

----------

## codes02

```

WARNING: "ieee80211_ibss_merge" [/var/tmp/portage/net-wireless/madwifi-ng-0.9.4/work/madwifi-0.9.4/ath/ath_pci.ko] undefined!

WARNING: "ieee80211_vap_attach" [/var/tmp/portage/net-wireless/madwifi-ng-0.9.4/work/madwifi-0.9.4/ath/ath_pci.ko] undefined!

WARNING: "ieee80211_iterate_nodes" [/var/tmp/portage/net-wireless/madwifi-ng-0.9.4/work/madwifi-0.9.4/ath/ath_pci.ko] undefined!

WARNING: "ieee80211_getcfframe" [/var/tmp/portage/net-wireless/madwifi-ng-0.9.4/work/madwifi-0.9.4/ath/ath_pci.ko] undefined!

WARNING: "ieee80211_beacon_alloc" [/var/tmp/portage/net-wireless/madwifi-ng-0.9.4/work/madwifi-0.9.4/ath/ath_pci.ko] undefined!

```

the module is looking for the ieee80211 wireless stack, which it appears you do not have.

----------

## Simba7

 *codes02 wrote:*   

> the module is looking for the ieee80211 wireless stack, which it appears you do not have.

 

...yet... it is active in my kernel. I've built this before and it worked in January, but now it doesn't.

 *richard.scott wrote:*   

> Also, I believe that as your using a 2.6.25 kernel you'll have no need for the net-wireless/madwifi-ng package as this is only for the kernel module i.e. ath_pci.

 

I'd use that, but ath5k doesn't support master mode.

----------

## deathcon1

Since you say the module is in your kernerl but it doesn't look like it's actually "there", try a clean compile of your kernel? (i.e. make clean && make...)

----------

## d2_racing

Also, backup your .config before executing the make clean command  :Smile: 

----------

## d2_racing

By the way, why do you need the master mode ?

----------

## richard.scott

 *d2_racing wrote:*   

> By the way, why do you need the master mode ?

 

You need the master mode if you want your wireless nic in your linux box to act as an access point.

EDIT: I've been able to get madwifi-ng to compile against a 2.6.25 kernel build ok.

----------

## d2_racing

Ok thanks for the info  :Smile: 

----------

## Simba7

It compiles fine with alot of warnings (see my post above). I'm wondering if that is what makes it lockup.

I'm re-compiling the system with a .23 kernel and headers. I'll post again when it's finished.

----------

## richard.scott

 *Simba7 wrote:*   

> It compiles fine with alot of warnings (see my post above). I'm wondering if that is what makes it lockup.
> 
> I'm re-compiling the system with a .23 kernel and headers. I'll post again when it's finished.

 

If your talking about the whole system locking up when you boot then please see this bug:

https://bugs.gentoo.org/show_bug.cgi?id=224467

its a feature of Gentoo that nobody seems to want to admit to. If you bring the interface up by hand it works just fine but using the init.d/net.ath0 script causes it to lock up!   :Shocked: 

----------

## Simba7

Well crap.. Looks like it happens in .23 also.. Now I'm pointing my finger in a completely different direction..

...Baselayout-2...

I've *NEVER* had these problems before and now I'm having them. I don't mind the extra minute of bootup if my system is stable afterwards. Looks like I'm going back to the 2007.0 profile.

----------

## richard.scott

 *Simba7 wrote:*   

> Well crap.. Looks like it happens in .23 also.. Now I'm pointing my finger in a completely different direction..
> 
> ...Baselayout-2...
> 
> I've *NEVER* had these problems before and now I'm having them. I don't mind the extra minute of bootup if my system is stable afterwards. Looks like I'm going back to the 2007.0 profile.

 

your correct in thinking that it also happens in .23 kernels too.... and its nothing to do with the 2008.0 profile your using. Reverting back to 2007.0 most prob won't help.

I've had to resort to starting my AP interface via /etc/conf.d/local.start.

It's a right pain as it looks like something wrong in the gentoo boot scripts but nobody seems to want to find out what.

The last kernel that I had this correctly working with was a 2.6.22 kernel, but back then I had older versions of baselayout-1 which I think helped.

----------

